# Help sciphi find new tires!



## EcoCruze (Oct 25, 2011)

Michelin Defender is the best overall tire I've seen in years. It encompasses all the attributes your looking for. Defiantly the tire I'm getting when my goodyears bite the dust. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

What's your budget? Are you planning on keeping the stock tire size?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> What's your budget? Are you planning on keeping the stock tire size?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


About $500-700 before installation/rebates, and I do want to keep the stock size. The 235/45-17 would be nice, but I can't justify a fuel economy hit for improved handling.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

There's a set of lt wheels for sale locally for $600 maybe less but the money you'd save will be lost in shipping I think. Either way let me know if you want link.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks, but I'm not interested in getting a 3rd set of wheels for my Cruze, LOL! Although I could likely sell the wheels to a local Sonic owner who wants to upgrade from the 15's. Wheels/tires are heavy buggers to ship, so that would kill any cost savings/profit of selling the wheels. And I wouldn't part with the lightweight Eco wheels, since a 2LT's 17's are guaranteed to weigh a lot more than Eco 17's.


----------



## milehigh (Nov 24, 2012)

I am watching the Continental PureContact tires as a potential for my car next year. Seen a few around and they look cool...


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

While I'm also considering another set of Fuel Max for my replacements I am also looking at the 
Assurance TripleTred All-Seasons. 
[h=1] [/h]


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Pretty much anything other than a LRR tire will be significantly heavier, so your best bet will be to get some comparisons done of other LRR tires. For their purposes, I think the Goodyear tires on our cars are actually pretty good.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Michelin has an MXV4 in a LRR variant. 

They're [in standard form] one of the best riding, longest-lasting, and best traction tires I've had the pleasure of owning. Not fantastic for handling though if you like to drive like a hooligan.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Michelin has an MXV4 in a LRR variant.
> 
> They're [in standard form] one of the best riding, longest-lasting, and best traction tires I've had the pleasure of owning. Not fantastic for handling though if you like to drive like a hooligan.


The way I understand it, longer-lasting generally means stiffer rubber compound, which translates to compromised traction. It's a compromise either way you look at it. Summer tires will last you 15k miles but will grip like nobody's business, just to present a comparison. 

When you mention their handling deficiency, are you referring to traction, or stability with regard to sidewall strength?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The way I understand it, longer-lasting generally means stiffer rubber compound, which translates to compromised traction. It's a compromise either way you look at it. Summer tires will last you 15k miles but will grip like nobody's business, just to present a comparison.
> 
> When you mention their handling deficiency, are you referring to traction, or stability with regard to sidewall strength?


They grip the road extremely well in rain and in hard braking. They resist spinning in 1st gear in rain on an Accord that is notorious for bad traction, and are halfway decent in snow. However, throw it at a corner too hard and they howl and understeer just like the stockers on 4/6 Cruze trims. As always, "V" rated are slightly stiffer, with less tread life.

Then again, I've only driven Accords (2) and Camrys (2) on these tires. A Cruze might do a lot better in the handling dept as it's a more balanced platform to begin with.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Michelin*HydroEdge with Green X

That's my suggestion.  It wouldn't let me copy the product description, so you'll have to click and read.

Awesome tire though, sounds like just what you need Sciphi.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Michelin*HydroEdge with Green X
> 
> That's my suggestion.  It wouldn't let me copy the product description, so you'll have to click and read.
> 
> Awesome tire though, sounds like just what you need Sciphi.


I don't see them available in a 17" rim. Am I missing something?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Tire Rack did two reasonably recent tests with LRR tires:

Tire Test Results : Eco-Friendly All-Season Tires — How Does Performance Measure Up?

Tire Test Results : Eco-Focused All-Season Tires: Do They Deliver on the Promise?

Both tests used the same 2011 BMW E92 for testing so results should be reasonably comparable between the two, though I'm not sure how consistent the mileage tests would be given the possibility of different weather (both tests share two of the same tires, but with different mileage results in each test).

Tire Rack also has tons of useful info in the way of customer surveys and reviews. You should be able to get some decent info there.

Hope that helps.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I don't see them available in a 17" rim. Am I missing something?


Hmm. Yeah, you're right. Sorry , I was under the impression tire companies could make any size needed.

How stupid. That is such a nice, effective tire.


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

The OE fuel max tires are narrow for a 215, and also light, at 19 lbs. I noticed on Tire Rack that the New Goodyear Fuel Max tires are more typical in width and weight. If you end up with those tires, it will be interesting to see if they yield the same mpg as the OE tires.

I may replace my OE fuel max's early, due to the lousy roads we have in Minnesota. Giving up a little mpg for better ride comfort is worth it to me. High on my list is the Goodyear Comfortread Touring. I put the original Comfortreads on my Mazda 3 and was real happy with them. I use Goodyear Ultragrip Ice on 16" Sparcos in the winter.

As for the OE Eco rims, I would never give them up, even though everybody tells me the Sparcos look better on my car. The Eco 17" rims are Forged Aluminum, made by Alcoa. Not only are they lighter than practically any other reasonably priced 17" rim, they are probably also stronger, forged being better than cast.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I'll add another tire to the list, the Nitto Motivo:

Motivo

I've read many good things about this tire and is on my personal short list of tires to look for when I need some all season replacements. They are touted as a LRR design, have a 60k mile treadwear warranty, and get very favourable reviews (Nitto gave out a bunch of free sets to people in order to get some reviews on the 'net).

A few reviews I've read suggest that these indeed are a LRR tire, the owners suggesting mileage improvements over other tires they've had on thier car. The expected tread life and low reported noise levels seem to back this up. It's too bad there are no good comparison tests for reference.


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

Just a personal opinion. Eagle gt... cheap, last me about 50k miles and always gave me much better traction over oem. I had them on my supercharged corolla (goodyear integrity), my cobalt ss (conti procontact)and on my last mazda (horrid toyo's)

534 off tirerack. (Just saw eco..doh! sorry)

Goodyear*Eagle GT (W-Speed Rated)

even though i wouldn't recommend driving them in snow, i did for two years on my 100 mile commute


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd want more information on the Motivos. Early reports are promising, though. Michelins are a little outside my budget, although it could be stretched if they are the bee's knees. I'm also wanting more information on the Conti PureContacts. 

Keep the ideas coming! I've seen some options on here I never would have twigged to in my own search.


----------



## milehigh (Nov 24, 2012)

The new Pirelli P7 looks promising...

Pirelli Cinturato P7 All Season Plus

I do have the Yokohama AVID Ascends on my Grand Caravan and love them! Great handling and very quiet. No idea on MPG as it is an in-town pig to haul the kids and related crap. It does feel "sporty" and grippy in the mountains though!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

<3 Yoko Avids. Great tire in almost every way and FANTASTIC grip. Terrible tread life though...they'd only last me about 30-35K on my Volvo, but I went back for more twice. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

milehigh said:


> The new Pirelli P7 looks promising...
> 
> Pirelli*Cinturato P7 All Season Plus
> 
> I do have the Yokohama AVID Ascends on my Grand Caravan and love them! Great handling and very quiet. No idea on MPG as it is an in-town pig to haul the kids and related crap. It does feel "sporty" and grippy in the mountains though!


Those look a lot like the P4 Four Seasons, and the P4 Four Seasons was a really good tire! The set of P4 Four Seasons I had on my old Buick wore like iron and gripped like claws. They also handled very well. Ride wasn't fantastic, nor was noise. They were livable, and the level of grip along with the long wear made up for it. I put ~80k miles onto those 85k mile warranty tires, and they still had 4/32" of tread on them when I traded the Buick in on the Cruze. 

Man, decisions, decisions...


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Those look a lot like the P4 Four Seasons, and the P4 Four Seasons was a really good tire! The set of P4 Four Seasons I had on my old Buick wore like iron and gripped like claws. They also handled very well. Ride wasn't fantastic, nor was noise. They were livable, and the level of grip along with the long wear made up for it. I put ~80k miles onto those 85k mile warranty tires, and they still had 4/32" of tread on them when I traded the Buick in on the Cruze.
> 
> Man, decisions, decisions...


If you want Mileage, the P4, the MXM4 or the Confortred would be ideal, with good confort and low tread noise.

But they are all 4 seasons tires...

Your choice.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I want all-seasons since we do get surprise snow from October through mid-April. Waking up to a few random inches of snow is typical spring/fall weather for my area. 

I'd love to spring for a set of Michelin Primacy MXM4's, but they're over-budget. Great tires from what I've read, though.


----------



## milehigh (Nov 24, 2012)

sciphi said:


> I'd love to spring for a set of Michelin Primacy MXM4's, but they're over-budget. Great tires from what I've read, though.


I ran a set on my previous 09 Elantra. They were nice but IMHO not worth the money- I've had better for less. They wore quickly (probably good for 35-40k based on when I sold it) and became quite loud when more than half worn. They were sharp and handled great in all weather conditions though.

If I were choosing today, I would be between the Conti's and Pirelli's... but that's just me. 

Whatever you choose, I will be following your reviews as I'll probably need a new set this time next year.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

It's a 3 way race between the OEM Goodyears, the Conti PureContacts, and the Pirelli Cinturato P7 All Seasons. I'll wait for more information on the latter two before pulling the trigger. I've had good experiences with all those brands.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

sciphi said:


> It's a 3 way race between the OEM Goodyears, the Conti PureContacts, and the Pirelli Cinturato P7 All Seasons. I'll wait for more information on the latter two before pulling the trigger. I've had good experiences with all those brands.



Did you decide yet? I'm still unsure which direction I want to go as well...I need to decide soon though.


----------



## arsmitty86 (Feb 26, 2013)

My mileage hasn't suffered much with my new tires from what I can tell (I had the OEM procontacts on it before installing them). I"m running the Cooper ZEON RS3/A's. They're a 40000 tire and the ride/handling/noise on them is FANTASTIC. Wet grip is good, even the snow grip seems decent so far though we've only had light dustings since i put them on. Reasonable too. I got them for a good price from Discount Tire.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Bringing this back from the dead...

Discount Tire Direct has the Goodyear Assurance FuelMax (non-OEM version) at a decent price with two good rebates right now. I rather like the OEM Goodyears. They're not the best, but they're decent and for the price it's going to be hard to beat them. I've made my choice, and the Goodyears get the nod thanks to pricing.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Bringing this back from the dead...
> 
> Discount Tire Direct has the Goodyear Assurance FuelMax (non-OEM version) at a decent price with two good rebates right now. I rather like the OEM Goodyears. They're not the best, but they're decent and for the price it's going to be hard to beat them. I've made my choice, and the Goodyears get the nod thanks to pricing.


Sciphi-

I know that Goodyear is running the $80.00 rebate at a lot of national retailers like Sams Club as well. You seem to mention 2 discounts above. What's the second one that you refer to?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

carbon02 said:


> Sciphi-
> 
> I know that Goodyear is running the $80.00 rebate at a lot of national retailers like Sams Club as well. You seem to mention 2 discounts above. What's the second one that you refer to?


DTD has a rebate of their own in addition to the Goodyear rebate. Stacking them is allowed, so it's a deal. BTW, the rebate for FuelMax tires is only $40.


----------



## gharo (May 8, 2013)

I just purchased a set of Big O tires that are made by Cooper tires that are V-rated at 24k miles. What a difference in ride quality it has made. My wife does not like to drive fast nor does she like to push the corners. But she has noticed a difference and that is big for her. 

I now want to lower the ride height by an inch or inch and half. I have seen some spares to compress the springs but I cannot seem to find them.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, I pulled the trigger on another set of OEM tires. A flash sale and a rebate got the best of me. I'll find out in a week if they're TPC-spec or aftermarket-spec.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I was going to PM you Sciphi but maybe this can help others.

I am upgrading to 18' LTZ wheels soon and will need tires. How are the ones you picked in Road Noise and Comfort?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

iKermit said:


> I was going to PM you Sciphi but maybe this can help others.
> 
> I am upgrading to 18' LTZ wheels soon and will need tires. How are the ones you picked in Road Noise and Comfort?


They're a bit quieter than the Continental DWS's we have on our Fit, but the ride is noticeably firmer. Some of that has to do with higher pressures in the Goodyears than the Conti's. You "feel" the road a good bit more with the Goodyears. Ultimate grip is pretty good for a LRR tire, and they let you know when they're losing grip well before they lose it. 

I liked them enough to purchase a second set of them. Then again, I am trying to keep my Cruze's fuel economy up and road manners decent. Your priorities may lie elsewhere with what you want out of a tire.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I can try all day to increase my MPG and i will always fail in the traffic here. So i might as well make my self comfortable. I will no doubt get an LRR, i won't care much if i feel it a bit, but i will probably for sure feel it less than my current 16s. I can go with the OEM ones that the 18's bring, but my lord they won't budge on a price or anything.Fimer and quieter is what i want, so OEM here i go


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

iKermit said:


> I can try all day to increase my MPG and i will always fail in the traffic here. So i might as well make my self comfortable. I will no doubt get an LRR, i won't care much if i feel it a bit, but i will probably for sure feel it less than my current 16s. I can go with the OEM ones that the 18's bring, but my lord they won't budge on a price or anything.Fimer and quieter is what i want, so OEM here i go


In the 225/45-18 the LTZ wheels take, I'd get the Michelin Primacy MXM4. I was looking at getting it, but it was ridiculously priced in the 215/55-17 the Eco wheels take. It's on sale at TireRack right now for $130 each plus shipping. Getting a set of name-brand LRR 18's for under $700 installed is pretty decent, IMO.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

AHH i need to hurry up and get the wheels... No point in getting the tires and teasing myself all day


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

If you have a place to store them, get the tires now and then get the wheels later.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

sciphi said:


> They're a bit quieter than the Continental DWS's we have on our Fit, but the ride is noticeably firmer. Some of that has to do with higher pressures in the Goodyears than the Conti's. You "feel" the road a good bit more with the Goodyears. Ultimate grip is pretty good for a LRR tire, and they let you know when they're losing grip well before they lose it.
> 
> I liked them enough to purchase a second set of them. Then again, I am trying to keep my Cruze's fuel economy up and road manners decent. Your priorities may lie elsewhere with what you want out of a tire.


I put Continental DWS on my wife's Solara. I hadn't noticed the tire/road noise, but that's probably because I always put the top down when I drive it. She hasn't mentioned tire/road noise either, probably for the same reason. I do like the extra traction though.


----------



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

sciphi said:


> Bringing this back from the dead...
> 
> Discount Tire Direct has the Goodyear Assurance FuelMax (non-OEM version) at a decent price with two good rebates right now. I rather like the OEM Goodyears. They're not the best, but they're decent and for the price it's going to be hard to beat them. I've made my choice, and the Goodyears get the nod thanks to pricing.


What were the two rebates? I was just looking at them and I didn't see any rebates? $128/ea?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

LS1LOL said:


> What were the two rebates? I was just looking at them and I didn't see any rebates? $128/ea?


DTD has a $50 rebate right now on certain tires including the OEM Goodyear Assurance FM's, and Goodyear is running a $40 rebate on the Assurance FM's. I caught a flash sale at TireBuyer for $100 off a set of 4, then Goodyear's $40 rebate on top of that. $400 shipped to my door before the rebate.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The tires arrived today. The first thing I noticed was how light they were. Yep, TPC 1406MS is molded into the sidewall. 18.5 lbs each. Looks like I got another set of the OEM tires, which is fine by me since for my driving they're working out well.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

sciphi said:


> The tires arrived today. The first thing I noticed was how light they were. Yep, TPC 1406MS is molded into the sidewall. 18.5 lbs each. Looks like I got another set of the OEM tires, which is fine by me since for my driving they're working out well.


What do they weigh mounted on the rims? My 16" LT rims/tires feel like well over 40 lbs together. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

iKermit said:


> I can try all day to increase my MPG and i will always fail in the traffic here. So i might as well make my self comfortable. I will no doubt get an LRR, i won't care much if i feel it a bit, but i will probably for sure feel it less than my current 16s. I can go with the OEM ones that the 18's bring, but my lord they won't budge on a price or anything.Fimer and quieter is what i want, so OEM here i go


Remember that if comfort is what you're after in an 18" wheel, you can always move up to a 235/45-18 tire. That will give a little more sidewall compliance than the 225/45 would, and will only increase your OD to 26.3" which is the same as the OE Eco tire. It will "fill" the wheel well a little more too, but will look just a bit less "low profile".


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> What do they weigh mounted on the rims? My 16" LT rims/tires feel like well over 40 lbs together.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I believe the Eco 17's are 17 lbs each (correct me if I'm wrong on that), or darned light for a wheel. So about 35-36 lbs total for the tire and wheel. They're noticeably lighter than my snow tires, or the 16" wheels/tires on our Fit.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

sciphi said:


> I believe the Eco 17's are 17 lbs each (correct me if I'm wrong on that)...


You're WAY off... they're 17.8 lbs each. 

Alcoa: Worldwide: Markets: Automotive: Customer Successes: Chevrolet Cruze Eco


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

The fuel economy difference between a LRR and a regular tire is probably very small... I'd guesstimate less than 3% to be honest. Sure, on an Eco that may be a difference of about 1 MPG, but LRR tires as a whole are pretty crappy IMO. Buy some nice Grand Touring tires and call it a day.

Michelin is pretty reliable by the way...

EDIT: I'm late as fack. Oh well disregard LOL


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> The fuel economy difference between a LRR and a regular tire is probably very small... I'd guesstimate less than 3% to be honest. Sure, on an Eco that may be a difference of about 1 MPG, but LRR tires as a whole are pretty crappy IMO. Buy some nice Grand Touring tires and call it a day.
> 
> Michelin is pretty reliable by the way...
> 
> EDIT: I'm late as fack. Oh well disregard LOL


I'll have to give these OEM Goodyears credit. They're decent tires. I've done all sorts of stuff with them, and they plain work. No bad habits, either. I've had these things running around Watkins Glen, and they stuck like glue. For my driving needs and driving style, sticking with a LRR tire was preferred. 1 MPG might not be a lot if you drive 5-10k miles a year, but putting on 30-40k miles a year, 1 MPG is a lot of gas saved.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

sciphi said:


> I'll have to give these OEM Goodyears credit. They're decent tires.


I personally have never owned a car that rolled as easily as my Eco does. It's almost freaky how easy it is to push this car on level ground, almost like it's hovering. These tires must have something to do with this.

The only real negative I can give about the GY's are that they don't seem to be the quietest tire, with a bit of tread noise always present. They're not loud by any means, though. Sure they could grip a little better, they could work a little better in snow, etc etc, but for a LRR all season tire they seem to do the trick pretty well. Overall they are a good tire, no doubt, especially shipped to your door for less than $100/ea!


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

sciphi said:


> I'll have to give these OEM Goodyears credit. They're decent tires. I've done all sorts of stuff with them, and they plain work. No bad habits, either. I've had these things running around Watkins Glen, and they stuck like glue. For my driving needs and driving style, sticking with a LRR tire was preferred. 1 MPG might not be a lot if you drive 5-10k miles a year, but putting on 30-40k miles a year, 1 MPG is a lot of gas saved.


I seriously doubt they are even worth 1 MPG...

Source: Auto Eco vs. Auto LT. Grill shutter probably makes up 90% of that 1 MPG difference, not the tires.

There is no evidence that inflating your tires for example to reduce rolling resistance *increases* MPG past a certain point. We only have evidence that having them underinflated past a certain point is _*deterimental*_ to fuel economy.

So yeah, I'm sure they may make... say.. 0.5% or 1% difference.. but in the grand scheme of things that isn't too much of a difference $$$ wise and you can probably get a better riding, handling, and stopping tire.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> I seriously doubt they are even worth 1 MPG...
> 
> Source: Auto Eco vs. Auto LT. Grill shutter probably makes up 90% of that 1 MPG difference, not the tires.
> 
> ...


According to Tire Rack's test, those tires are good for about a 1.6 MPG improvement on a Prius vs. a regular Goodyear tire. Or a .2 MPG improvement (.37%) over another standard Goodyear tire used as a baseline.

Tire Test Results : When Round and Black Becomes Lean and Green

Personally, I'd never buy a LRR tire...I like grip. But they're a good match for a high MPG car, and they're really not too terrible of a tire on the Eco...I've definitely driven on worse tires. Handling-wise, they're about on-par with an MXV4 H-rated tire...not saying much, but it's good enough for most drivers.

It really depends on the tire model as to what MPG it gets. I've had some tires on previous cars that shaved off 2-3 MPG from what I got with others. If you get a less grippy one, generally, you get better MPG. According to the Tire Rack tests, you can really get pretty decent MPG depending on what you pick without it being "LRR".


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

I have 70K on my '12 Eco and I'm just starting to shop around for new set of the Goodyears... The reason I'm sticking with them is that it has been 70K hard miles and I'm I'm just now starting to shop for new ones...


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

It seems the OEM Goodyears work fantastically for those of us who do mostly highway driving. Mine have about another 10-15k miles in them before they're down to the wear bars. That would put them at about 60k miles, or 5k miles short of their rated life. Color me impressed with an OEM tire.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Grab some michelins


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> Grab some michelins


Likes Eggs post! Already got me some Michelin Defenders!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd like to know how the Defenders do in the real world. The folks over at PriusChat say they're solid, but show a noticeable decrease in fuel economy.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

sciphi said:


> I'd like to know how the Defenders do in the real world. The folks over at PriusChat say they're solid, but show a noticeable decrease in fuel economy.


sciphi I now have 6000 miles on them since the install and have had no noticeable fuel mileage decrease with my Eco. I run them at 40 PSI. Also I would like to add that lately we have had some stormy weather out here New York and in the rain they are freaking incredible! I have pulled some corners and noticed no feeling of the tires breaking free while coming out of the apex of the turn. Mostly I have tried this on the entrance ramps getting on the highway. In my opinion I am extremely happy with the Michelin Defenders. The only thing I have left to discover is if they actually last the 90,000 miles they are rated for. Let's see what the real world brings. There is the 94T rated for 115mph. I have the 94V rated for 149mph.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

